# r33 gtr coilovers



## r33gtr hopeful (Aug 1, 2006)

what would some of you knowledgeable skyline experts choose for this scenario.
r33 gtr lightly tuned, street driven no track, but want to lower the car and be able to take tight turns quickly and still drive smoothly on highway. i was thinking either nismo s-tune or r-tune. any other suggestions??? thanks


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

r33gtr hopeful said:


> what would some of you knowledgeable skyline experts choose for this scenario.
> r33 gtr lightly tuned, street driven no track, but want to lower the car and be able to take tight turns quickly and still drive smoothly on highway. i was thinking either nismo s-tune or r-tune. any other suggestions??? thanks



Tein flex with edfc would be the perfect choice


----------

